# Como medir distancias con infrarrojos con + precisión y + distancia q con GP2Y0A02YK



## jordimiuller (Dic 29, 2009)

Hola, soy novato en esto de los sensores y necesitaba consejo y un poco de información, si digo alguna barbaridad disculpen por la ignorancia. 

Estoy trabajando en un pequeño proyecto para medir una distancia dentro de un tubo, habrá una pieza que se moverá (deslizará) dentro de una tubería de unos pocos centímetros de ancho (4 cm aprox) y necesitaba saber que tipo de sensor sería el más adecuado para colocar en una boca del tubo para medir la distancia a la que está la pieza. Estuve buscando y el que mejor se aproximaría es el sharp GP2Y0A02YK, pero con sus 150 cm de rango máximo de medida igual se me queda un pelín corto, además necesitaba un poco más de precisión que la que ofrece este sensor, que según pude leer se acerca a 2 mm en su parte mas líneal de su curva de voltaje de salida pero de casi 2 cm en los extremos, necesitaría una precisión de 1 o 2 mm.

También estuve mirando algún sensor de ultrasonidos, pero al tener que ir dentro de un tubo se quedaron descartados.

Agradecería toda la ayuda posible


----------



## tecnogirl (Ene 20, 2010)

Aclara mas como es lo de medir dentro del tubo... un esquema no sobraria... Salu2


----------



## karl (Ene 20, 2010)

lo que describes es un tanto vago, un ultrasonido puede darte la distancia, los ecos de las paredes no deben de interferir tanto ya que tienen un cono de visión muy estrecho.

puedes usar cualquier dispositivo de medición, desde un pot lineal conectado a la pieza viajera por una varilla, hasta un interferometro laser, claro que ninguna de las dos soluciónes se puede aplicar en todos los casos.


----------

